# Hello everyone



## ChevyCTD (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm from southern Indiana, Huntingburg to be exact which is about one hour northeast of Evansville and about 3 hours south of Indianapolis.i just purchased my 14 CTD in January. I'm new to the car world but have been in the diesel truck world. Just looking for your guys input on performance mods and appearance mods and any input really. Any input is appreciated and nice to meet you guys.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyCTD said:


> Hey guys! I'm from southern Indiana, Huntingburg to be exact which is about one hour northeast of Evansville and about 3 hours south of Indianapolis.i just purchased my 14 CTD in January. I'm new to the car world but have been in the diesel truck world. Just looking for your guys input on performance mods and appearance mods and any input really. Any input is appreciated and nice to meet you guys.


Welcome and if your experience is anything like mine, you will love your CTD! I am not one to ask on appearance or other mods as mine is bone stock.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome !!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## ChevyCTD (Apr 26, 2015)

So far I'm really loving my CTD just don't like the plain look and efi live may come in the future! I had it on a truck I owned in the past and loved it but for now performance is staying stock. Looking to get my windows tinted and vinyl wrap the bowties and possibly different wheels in the future. I'm just very indecisive about it all. I'm thinking one of these days it'll just be a sleeper :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

welcome to fun times


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------

